# Buckle shoe



## kc1005

Ciao.  Vedo che WR traduce "to buckle" come " affibbiare".  Vorrei sapere se si usa spesso questo verbo o se si dice semplicemente "allacciare" perché WR da' anche questo verbo.  Comunque, in inglese, Se c'e una fibbia sulla scarpa, io direi sempre "buckle" e non "tie".  Quindi, dovrei dire a mia figlia "Affibbiamoci le scarpe" per "Let's buckle your shoes"?  Grazie.


----------



## pollonia

Il verbo _affibbiare_ è decisamente poco usato (o meglio: quasi mai usato) nel suo significato letterale di _allacciare_.
E' invece molto più comune nell'accezione di _dare qualcosa di non gradito a qualcuno (appioppare)_.
Per tradurre _let's buckle your shoes_ suggerirei semlicemente *allacciati le scarpe!*

PS
Parlando di scarpe difficilmente si sente dire _fibbie_, meglio _*lacci *_(singolare: laccio)!
_Fibbia_ è più adatto ad esempio per una cintura.


----------



## Blackman

Già, però se le scarpe hanno le _fibbie_ sarà difficile sentirle chiamare _lacci_, no?



pollonia said:


> Parlando di scarpe difficilmente si sente dire _fibbie_, meglio _*lacci *_(singolare: laccio)!
> _Fibbia_ è più adatto ad esempio per una cintura.


----------



## giuliam9

Blackman said:


> Già, però se le scarpe hanno le _fibbie_ sarà difficile sentirle chiamare _lacci_, no?



Io le fibbie delle scarpe (se ho capito cosa si intende) le ho sempre chiamate "strappi"...
Direi "allacciamoci le scarpe" anche nel caso si chiusura a strappo ad ogni modo.


----------



## pollonia

Blackman said:


> Già, però se le scarpe hanno le _fibbie_ sarà difficile sentirle chiamare _lacci_, no?


Si hai ragione, non avevo ben chiaro cosa intendesse per _fibbie_. Credo in tal caso che userei _ strappi_, e comunque lo stesso il verbo allacciare, o una qualche perifrasi come "sistemati gli strappi". Di sicuro non _affibbiare_. O no?


----------



## Blackman

Di sicuro non affibbiare, ma io direi sempre _allacciati le scarpe, _qualsiasi sia il sistema di chiusura. Se mi trovassi costretto a scendere nei dettagli di scarpe con sistemi di chiusura diversi dai lacci, direi sempre _allacciati le fibbie/gli strap _(or whatever else).



pollonia said:


> Si hai ragione, non avevo ben chiaro cosa intendesse per _fibbie_. Credo in tal caso che userei _strappi_, e comunque lo stesso il verbo allacciare, o una qualche perifrasi come "sistemati gli strappi". Di sicuro non _affibbiare_. O no?


----------



## london calling

Mii ricordo le scarpe che mettevo quando andavo alle elementari (facevano parte della divisa): potevi scegliere tra o quelle con i lacci (se già sapevi allacciarti le scarpe), o quelle con le fibbie..... 

Se poi adesso "buckle" vale anche per le scarpe dalla chiusura a strappo, non saprei: noi inglesi perlomeno parliamo di _shoes with velcro fastenings_.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie a tutti, ma scusatemi, cosa vuol dire esattamente "strappo"?  Strap?
Anche, quando si usa "affibbiare"?  Potrei dire "Mi affibbio la cintura" per "I am buckling my belt?


----------



## Blackman

Sono i _velcro fastenings _KC, noi li chiamiamo colloquialmente _strap_ o _chiusura a velcro_. Si usa _allacciare_ per tutto, inclusa la cintura.


kc1005 said:


> Grazie a tutti, ma scusatemi, cosa vuol dire esattamente "strappo"? Strap?
> Anche, quando si usa "affibbiare"? Potrei dire "Mi affibbio la cintura" per "I am buckling my belt?


----------



## london calling

kc1005 said:


> Grazie a tutti, ma scusatemi, cosa vuol dire esattamente "strappo"? Strap?
> Anche, quando si usa "affibbiare"? Potrei dire "Mi affibbio la cintura" per "I am buckling my belt?


Did you read my post? _A strappo_ means shoes with velcro fastenings. Do you mean those or do you mean shoes with actual buckles, is what the Italians are asking (to me they're two totally different things, but I speak BE).

And look at this thread, as it's very similar to this one - affibbiare.


----------



## gandolfo

Just a point

Apart from "lace up", "buckle" we also use "do up your shoes"...whether it's just for laces or also buckles I can't remember....


----------



## london calling

gandolfo said:


> Apart from "lace up", "buckle" we also use "do up your shoes"...whether it's just for laces or also buckles I can't remember....



I either lace up or buckle mine (depending on whether they're lace-ups or if they've got buckles), but I suppose I'd have to "do up" my shoes if they had velcro fastenings (I'd never really thought about it that much!.


----------



## kc1005

Oh ok...scusa...non l'avro' letto bene!  Capisco...quindi potrei dire "Chiudi" o "Allacciatti gli strappi"?  
E LondonCalling...i meant buckles in my original question..They are very different also to me!


----------



## london calling

kc1005 said:


> LondonCalling...i meant buckles in my original question..They are very different also to me!


So where did "a strappo" come from? Ah ecco...Giulia!


----------



## gandolfo

> london calling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I either lace up or buckle mine (depending on whether they're lace-ups or if they've got buckles), but I suppose I'd have to "do up" my shoes if they had velcro fastenings (I'd never really thought about it that much!.Indeed... I haven't had sleepless nights over this/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao LC
> ....there's also "slip on your shoes"....of course they're normally slippers(),flip flops or laceless, buckleless, non velcro shoes
Click to expand...


----------



## london calling

Well Gandie, dear Pater still wears what he calls "slip-ons" (which to him are the opposite of "lace-ups"), but methinks it's a rather old-fashioned thing to call a pair of shoes (but he IS over 80).


----------



## effeundici

Onestamente io non userei *allacciati le scarpe* quando c'è lo strap. Direi: *chiuditi le scarpe*


----------



## L'Enrico

london calling said:


> Mii ricordo le scarpe che mettevo quando andavo alle elementari (facevano parte della divisa): potevi scegliere tra o quelle con i lacci (se già sapevi allacciarti le scarpe), o quelle con le fibbie.....
> 
> Se poi adesso "buckle" vale anche per le scarpe dalla chiusura a strappo, non saprei: noi inglesi perlomeno parliamo di _shoes with velcro fastenings_.




Infatti. 
Io per esempio ho un paio di scarpe con la fibbia dorata. Quelle a strappo sono appunto quelle col velcro. Poi ci sono anche quelle con solo il cinturino, senza fibbia.

E.


----------



## Matrap

Ciao

Premesso che anche io direi "allacciati le scarpe",se fossero con le fibbie/strap, volendo proprio usare un altro verbo direi "stringiti le scarpe" e non "chiuditi le scarpe".


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Dopo di leggere questo thread, mi pare che "strappo" puo' riferirsi a altri tipi di scarpe (non soltanto quelli con velcro).  E' corretto o mi sbaglio?  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1718964

E se questo e' corretto, e' anche possible dire "Chiudi lo stappo"?  Mi piace questa nuova parola,"strappo",  che ho imparato ma non so come usarlo in una frase...Potreste darmi qualche frase semplice con "strappo"?  Grazie!


----------



## aefrizzo

kc1005 said:


> Ciao.  Dopo di leggere questo thread, mi pare che "strappo" puo' riferirsi a altri tipi di scarpe (non soltanto quelli con velcro).  E' corretto o mi sbaglio?  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1718964
> 
> E se questo e' corretto, e' anche possible dire "Chiudi lo stappo"?  Mi piace questa nuova parola,"strappo",  che ho imparato ma non so come usarlo in una frase...Potreste darmi qualche frase semplice con "strappo"?  Grazie!




Solo per confonderti le idee e stuzzicare altri nativi:
*Vai in città? allora mi dai uno strappo?

*(riportato anche in WR)


----------



## Blackman

Allora KC, cerchiamo di essere precisi: il sistema, con una pesante forzatura e solo sfruttando il suono simile, può definirsi _chiusura a strappo_, ma gli elementi che lo compongono ( i _velcro fastenings _) si chiamano _strap_, un anglicismo. _Allacciare_ è il verbo unico, qualsiasi sia il sistema di chiusura, eccezion fatta per le scarpe che non ne hanno uno (mocassini, ciabatte, sabot, etc..), per le quali puoi usare _infilare/mettere _o, più formalmente_, calzare_.



kc1005 said:


> Ciao. Dopo di leggere questo thread, mi pare che "strappo" puo' riferirsi a altri tipi di scarpe (non soltanto quelli con velcro). E' corretto o mi sbaglio? http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1718964
> 
> E se questo e' corretto, e' anche possible dire "Chiudi lo stappo"? Mi piace questa nuova parola,"strappo", che ho imparato ma non so come usarlo in una frase...Potreste darmi qualche frase semplice con "strappo"? Grazie!


----------



## london calling

KC, I personally agree with what Tonza says in that thread:
_I would still suggest "adjustable strap shoes" because "strap" by itself can mean any kind of strap, especially open shoes like sandals. 

_I think_ adjustable strap shoes _translates "chiusura a strappo" shoes rather well. "A strappo" would not however translate "strap" as we mean it when talking about "strappy sandals" (which might have buckles or tie-ups or could even be slip-ons.) For example  _ankle strap sandals_ would be called "sandali con cinturino alla caviglia" or similar.

_Strappo_ as a word however has various meanings, see this and this .


----------



## effeundici

Blackman said:


> _Allacciare_ è il verbo unico, qualsiasi sia il sistema di chiusura



Mi permetto di dissentire un po'. Io non ce la faccio proprio a usare *allacciare *se non ci sono lacci. *Chiuditi le scarpe *o *stringiti le scarpe *personalmente mi piacciono di più.


----------



## Blackman

Dissento sul tuo dissenso. _Chiuditi/stringiti _le scarpe a me non piacciono per nulla, non li ho mai sentiti e non li userei mai. Storcerei il naso e mi stimolerebbero una certa ironia se li sentissi (_chiuditi le scarpe che si vede tutto!_ e _stringiti le scarpe che ti vanno grandi_...). Può darsi che facciano parte di un registro regionale però.


effeundici said:


> Mi permetto di dissentire un po'. Io non ce la faccio proprio a usare *allacciare *se non ci sono lacci. *Chiuditi le scarpe *o *stringiti le scarpe *personalmente mi piacciono di più.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie per tutte le risposte.  Adesso mi interessa come si chiama "the strap" di un sandalo su cui c'e' lo strappo, o la fibbia, ecc.  Si chiama "cinturino" o mi sbaglio completamente?  Se vorrei dire "I need to tighten this strap because the shoe is too loose", se fosse una scarpa che potessi aggiustare, come lo potrei dire? I sandali di mia figlia devo sempre aggiustare...ci sono cinque buchi in cui possi mettere il coso (non lo so nemmeno come si chiama in inglese) per o stringere o allargare la scarpa.

Il mio tentativo:  "Devo stringerti questo (strap) perche' la scarpa ti va larga/grande."


----------



## Blackman

Non ti sbagli, si chiama proprio cinturino (quello alla caviglia ), gli altri sul collo del piede sempre strap. 


kc1005 said:


> Grazie per tutte le risposte.  Adesso mi interessa come si chiama "the strap" di un sandalo su cui c'e' lo strappo, o la fibbia, ecc.  Si chiama "cinturino" o mi sbaglio completamente?  Se vorrei dire "I need to tighten this strap because the shoe is too loose", se fosse una scarpa che potessi aggiustare, come lo potrei dire? I sandali di mia figlia devo sempre aggiustare...ci sono cinque buchi in cui possi mettere il coso (non lo so nemmeno come si chiama in inglese) per o stringere o allargare la scarpa.
> 
> Il mio tentativo:  "Devo stringerti questo (strap) perche' la scarpa ti va larga/grande."


----------



## kc1005

Grazie Blackman! Una domanda...il collo del piede si traduce come "instep"...questo e' in fondo al piede, vero?  Quindi, riferisci agli strap in fondo?  Sono un po' confusa perche' non lo so quando ci sarebbero gli strap in fondo ai piede...  Forse, non ho capito bene...


----------



## Blackman

In generale si chiamano cinturini quelli con fibbia e buchi. Il cinturino dell'orologio ne è un esempio. Il collo è la parte del piede che guarda in alto. 


kc1005 said:


> Grazie Blackman! Una domanda...il collo del piede si traduce come "instep"...questo e' in fondo al piede, vero?  Quindi, riferisci agli strap in fondo?  Sono un po' confusa perche' non lo so quando ci sarebbero gli strap in fondo ai piede...  Forse, non ho capito bene...


----------



## london calling

Blackman said:


> Non ti sbagli, si chiama proprio cinturino (quello alla caviglia ), gli altri sul collo del piede sempre strap.


L'avevo già detto (mio post n. 23)....


----------



## Lorena1970

Per "fibbia" io direi "Chiudi/allaccia la fibbia delle scarpe"


----------

